# Global (console and GUI) terminal settings

## Hobbes2100

In short, I'd like to have _each and every_ terminal that pops up to have a green on black motif.

My question is, what is the path of least resistence to do this?  I can set agetty's with a setterm -foreground green -store > "term name"; this isn't permanent (ie it disappears on reboot).  I can also some mouse clicking to get my KDE terminals in this format.  However, I'd like to not play with it all the time.

I think I could hack a terminfo file and get this behavior, but I (hope) think that might be overkill.  Any ideas?

Regards,

Mark

PS Sorry I don't ahve BBCode going, it won't work in my current konqueror.  I'm working on fixing that too.

----------

## Nitro

The agettys are started in /etc/inittab, so if there is a command line argument (I looked at the man page and didn't see one) that is where you would put it.  Otherwise I would say you would probably want to throw the commands in to /etc/conf.d/local.start file, that file should be read and executed at boot time by /etc/init.d/local.

Tell me how it goes, and green terminals... may have sparked an idea......

----------

